# Toro 421Q/QE Oil Change



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Any of you that own one of these machines are probably aware of the inconvenient oil drain and refill when changing oil.
Here's the procedure I followed.

*Needed:* 
*10mm wrench for the drain plug.
*Pan to catch drained oil. I used an old cake pan about 9"x9" and 2" deep. 
*Fresh oil. I used 5W30 Synthetic in a clear a quart battle with ounce markings on the side. You will use those markings later.

*Procedure:*
1. Run the machine to warm the oil
2. I spread some newspapers to catch any spilled oil, but they weren't really necessary.
3. Place the 9x9 pan under the oil drain plug. Make sure it stays in that area when you do the following.
4. Tip the machine up on its nose and put a block under the rear to hold it up. I used an old step stool that was 7" high. The manual says to drain the gas if you tip it up like that. I did not, but it was probably only about 1/2 full, maybe less. Anyway, no spilled gas. If gas does leak out, just lower the machine and remove some gas.
5. Remove the drain plug using the 10mm wrench. No oil will come out since you have the rear of the machine elevated.
6. Remove the block and lower the machine with the oil drain hole over your 9x9 pan. The oil runs into the pan with no mess. Didn't drop the drain plug in the oil, didn't get oil down your arm.
7. When the oil has drained completely, stand the unit on its nose again and replace the drain plug.
8. While the machine is on its nose, remove the oil fill plug and pour in 20 oz. of oil using the markings on the side of the fresh oil bottle.
*Do not replace the fill plug yet.*
9. Once again, remove the block and lower the machine over the drain pan.
10. The engine capacity is supposed to be 20 oz. which is what you poured in. The manual says to fill the engine till it comes out of the oil fill hole. When you lower the engine over the pan, any excess will come out of the oil fill hole. A very small amount did come out for me. 
11. Replace the oil fill plug and you are done. All that is left for you to do is dispose of the old oil properly.

It's a real simple process and I think it took longer to type it than it did to change the oil. 

Any questions, just ask.


----------

